# Formula 1 2013 season



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone else a F1 fan? Good start to the season so far. Got a bit chippy at the end of Malaysia.  I'm loving F1 on NBC Sports now. I really love the side by side they do. I forgot they did that. I'm rooting for Kimi. Always liked his driving and demeanor.


----------



## dhaze (Apr 23, 2012)

"Orders? I didn't hear any 'orders'. 

That's the only part that gets me about F1, "team orders". Let 'em race then we'll see who's the best. But other than that I too love NBC's coverage thus far. I wish somebody would carry the V8 Supercar's over here like the F1 coverage.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

mrro82 said:


> Anyone else a F1 fan? Good start to the season so far. Got a bit chippy at the end of Malaysia.  I'm loving F1 on NBC Sports now. I really love the side by side they do. I forgot they did that. I'm rooting for Kimi. Always liked his driving and demeanor.


watched the first race but not malaysia. i do like nbc's coverage. and like you, i'm rooting for kimi too!


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Red Bull might have some issues this season. Mark and Seb have not been on good terms in years past and from the looks of this season, Mark has just about had enough. I really don't want to see Vettel win another title. Hes an arrogant little [email protected]#. Mark deserves the better ride for that team IMHO.


----------



## dhaze (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree. By F1 standards, Mark has paid his dues and is due for his turn.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If what we think we know about both drivers being told to scale back and save their equipment is true, and Seb didnt do it, then Mark most definitely deserves his due.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Outstanding race!!! Nice to see Kimi back on the podium. Lewis was darn lucky. One can't help but think there is something shady going on with Red Bull and Webber. I think they're trying to get him to quit.


----------



## dhaze (Apr 23, 2012)

It is sure hard not to think that something is going on at Red Bull. Webber sure has had some misfortune as of late. The whole running out of fuel during qualifying was a huge mistake that a team of that caliber should not have made. I thought the race was really good also, with the new tire rules it makes for some interesting strategy.

Just wish we got the V8 supercars live so I could record and skip what I want to and not someone else doing it for me.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Running out of fuel and the tire flub towards the end. They got lucky to get just a fine for releasing an unsafe car but then again it's RBR. Lower level team would have gotten worse I think.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Really enjoyed the race and the telecast, Matchett and Hobbs make for terrific insight and excitement (..."by the hair on his chinny chin' chin'"...!!) I do hope something changes in regards to qually though. With the "soft" compound going off so quickly, teams only do 1-2 laps in each session. During Q3 no cars on track for almost 6 minutes. Qually has always been exciting since it changed to this format and just hope Pirelli/FIA can make some modifications to allow more laps for the "softs". I really thought RBR's strategy with Seb would work, and I wondered why more teams didn't qualify on the harder compound, but that is why I am not a team manager.... :grin:


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

bnwrx said:


> Really enjoyed the race and the telecast, Matchett and Hobbs make for terrific insight and excitement (..."by the hair on his chinny chin' chin'"...!!) I do hope something changes in regards to qually though. With the "soft" compound going off so quickly, teams only do 1-2 laps in each session. During Q3 no cars on track for almost 6 minutes. Qually has always been exciting since it changed to this format and just hope Pirelli/FIA can make some modifications to allow more laps for the "softs". I really thought RBR's strategy with Seb would work, and I wondered why more teams didn't qualify on the harder compound, but that is why I am not a team manager.... :grin:


You're in luck. No softs for Bahrain. :righton: I also love the broadcast team. I thought Bob Varsha was coming back for good in Malaysia but it was temporary. That's ok as I like Leigh Diffey just as well. 
http://www.planetf1.com/driver/18227/8643812/Pirelli-scrap-soft-tyres-for-Bahrain


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Another fine race if I do say so myself. 
Personally I didn't want to see Vettel win but at least Lotus had both drivers on the podium which I thought was awesome especially for RoGro. Perez is really aggressive this year. Even on his own teammate. Made some very interesting battles but it could have gone sour so fast. Glad it didn't though.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Totally agree!! Other than 1st place, battles all the way down to 9th! Really terrific action, Alonso was pretty amazing, given the fact his wing malfunctioned resulting in 2 extra stops.He always does well in Spain so could be another good race. Lots of new updates coming for all the cars over the next 3 weeks. Month of May just around the corner, got to be the best 30 days for open wheel fans! :joy: :joy:


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Why is Massa off the pace during races? He seems quick during the other sessions.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Why is Massa off the pace during races? He seems quick during the other sessions.


At least he's on pace with at least one aspect when last year he was off both. I think he'll eventually get the race day pace down.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Pre-Race did not record today for me. Anyone else? Practice, Qully, Race all recorded. I have F1 set up as an auto-record but Pre-Race does not have that option, I know I watched it before. Was there a change in program listing or just my mistake?.....


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

bnwrx said:


> Pre-Race did not record today for me. Anyone else? Practice, Qully, Race all recorded. I have F1 set up as an auto-record but Pre-Race does not have that option, I know I watched it before. Was there a change in program listing or just my mistake?.....


I have to set the pre-race to record too. I wish it was incorporated into the face broadcast. Kinda silly that it isn't that way on NBC.

Anywho, pretty damn good race if I do say so myself. I'm really loving the fact that Red Bull have started crying their eyes out about the tires and such. I don't seem to recall anything from them when they win. Weird. My man Kimi can seem to look after his tires just fine. Horner might want to tweak a few things on the car to adjust to the tires. Teams adjust to what they're given in racing. Adapt and overcome or get the hell out of the way!

Very good race for Alonso. Always nice seeing a driver win his home grand prix. Monaco should be a very fun race to watch.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I was happy to see this: http://www.planetf1.com/driver/18227/8719453/FIA-Tyre-changes-for-safety-only

I kind of figured there would be a rule about changing something as drastic as this when the season has already started. Obviously some teams can make the tires work just fine. Some can't.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Gotta love Monaco. Always something going on when they race there. Sergio Perez needs to throttle back a bit. He's going the same way Grosjean went last year and he was banned from Italy. Sucks he cost Kimi some valuable points too.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

My guide info is not showing any listings for practice2 or qually for the Canadian Grand Prix, just race coverage on NBC on Sunday the 9th....?


EDIT: My bad it just posted... :sure:


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

3 times in Canada I noticed Vettel opening his DRS when he was leading. No wonder he gets so far ahead all the time. He's cheating. I can't believe no one noticed this.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

It is controlled "automatically" so if you are NOT within 1 sec of the car ahead of you(including "lapped cars") the system will not allow the wing to open. Meaning even if you press the button it will not open the wing. That is how it is designed to work. If you have visual evidence otherwise, I am sure the FIA would be interested....


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

bnwrx said:


> It is controlled "automatically" so if you are NOT within 1 sec of the car ahead of you(including "lapped cars") the system will not allow the wing to open. Meaning even if you press the button it will not open the wing. That is how it is designed to work. If you have visual evidence otherwise, I am sure the FIA would be interested....


How did he open it at the very end of the race? He clearly crosses the start/finish line and opens the slot then closes it only to open it once more. Clearly there was no car ahead of him at least within one second. Out of curiousity, why the quotation around automatically in your post?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

mrro82 said:


> How did he open it at the very end of the race? He clearly crosses the start/finish line and opens the slot then closes it only to open it once more. Clearly there was no car ahead of him at least within one second. *Out of curiousity, why the quotation around automatically in your post*?


The way I understand it, the FIA system detects the 1 sec interval then appropriately allows the trailing car to use/not use the system. This is done in my term automatically. Thats all. Perhaps you would use a different word to describe this function. I deleted my recording of the race, therefore I don't have the ability to watch the closing lap. Good catch by you though! Also during the event Matchett and Hobbs questioned whether Alonso passed under a yellow flag. They even had a replay of what appeared to support their case. At that very moment, a Blue flag was also being displayed for slower traffic(a Sauber I think). Alonso did make the pass, but I don't know if the Blue flagged car was actually up to racing speed. Good racing behind Vettel, I enjoyed it.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

bnwrx said:


> The way I understand it, the FIA system detects the 1 sec interval then appropriately allows the trailing car to use/not use the system. This is done in my term automatically. Thats all. Perhaps you would use a different word to describe this function. I deleted my recording of the race, therefore I don't have the ability to watch the closing lap. Good catch by you though! Also during the event Matchett and Hobbs questioned whether Alonso passed under a yellow flag. They even had a replay of what appeared to support their case. At that very moment, a Blue flag was also being displayed for slower traffic(a Sauber I think). Alonso did make the pass, but I don't know if the Blue flagged car was actually up to racing speed. Good racing behind Vettel, I enjoyed it.


I re-recorded it last night just to make sure I wasn't crazy and I did see his slot opened right around the start/finish line. I also didn't see any other cars ahead within 1 second. I saw the Alonso pass and it was too hard to tell with the camera angles I saw. I would say it could go either way. It was some good racing behind him for sure. Kimi didn't have a very god day and lost an extra point in the last lap to Massa who looks like he is driving his tail off for a new contract again.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Here we go again with the tires. That's absolutely insane the way those things were just exploding like that. Race wise I thought it was another good one. I was grinning ear to ear when Vettels gear box went out. So glad he didn't get any points.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

CNBC has the race again this weekend. NBCSN was practice and qualifying.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Great race weekend. Lotus had an amazing race. Nice to see Kimi on the podium. I was surprised by the stewards dealing with Webbers pit gaff after the race rather than give him a drive through of some type. Glad the camera man was ok and I saw that they won't allow them on the pits anymore except behind the wall. That guy got smoked by that tire!


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Holy crap! Where the hell did RoGro find the speed? I'm wondering if Lotus have made some awesome tweaks to try and entice Kimi to stay on for next year. Honestly though, I would like to see him driving for Lotus than Red Bull. The BS that comes with Vettel is a huge distraction and the way they've treated Webber in the past is suspect. How many times has his KERS crapped out on him? It happened again in qualifying. It's like they slap his car together and say "here ya go!" Where as Vettel gets the best they have.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Good race today. IMHO RoGro got royally screwed and I think it's because of his race history. There was no need for a drive through. Glad to see Lewis win for Merc finally. I was really glad to see Kimi hold off the pissant Vettel at the end. Of course he was crying on the radio for no reason whatsoever. Makes me hope even more Kimi doesn't end up on RBR next year. He and RoGro make a hell of a combo right now and I can only hope that continues for the rest of the season.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Monza this weekend fellas. Always a good one. Good for Ricciardo getting the nod to RBR. Means Kimi stays put hopefully. Race on! 

Sent from the other side of the Milky Way with my S4.


----------



## Cool Games (Sep 12, 2008)

Getting ready for _*2014 *_but worry about where to watch without SPEED and FOX doing FOX Sports GO app streaming instead !

No path to that service !
Any one else trying to watch Daytona Rolex 24 in the meantime ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Cool Games said:


> Getting ready for _*2014 *_but worry about where to watch without SPEED and FOX doing FOX Sports GO app streaming instead !
> 
> No path to that service !
> Any one else trying to watch Daytona Rolex 24 in the meantime ?


Road to the Rolex is coming on channel 618, FS2 1-25-2014.
"Tudor United SportsCar Championship: Rolex 24 at Daytona"
is coming on local Fox 26 for me at 1 pm on 1-25-2014 and 618 1-25-2014 at 3pm and on 219, FS1 at 6 am 1-26-2014.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Road to the Rolex is coming on channel 618, FS2 1-25-2014.
> "Tudor United SportsCar Championship: Rolex 24 at Daytona"
> is coming on local Fox 26 for me at 1 pm on 1-25-2014 and 618 1-25-2014 at 3pm and on 219, FS1 at 6 am 1-26-2014.


Ditto for me...Local Fox channel for the 1st 2 hours, then 618(FS2) for mid race, finish on 219(FS1)...also a Pre-Race show 1/2 hour before the race on 618(FS2). Hopefully they can get this switching around solved, but it is the only 24hr event. I hope Sebring will be on 1 channel thru out....Regardless though, RACING IS BACK!!!! :joy: :joy:


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

TVRacer.com


----------

